# We're moving - wish us luck



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well, I've made the big decision to move from the SF bay area. I just love it here - I'm a 4th generation San Franciscan. In fact, my dad, grandmother and I were all born at the same hospital. I've rented this funky, 100-year old house for 14 years and now my landlord wants to double the rent  After much searching, and being a single, stay-at-home, sometimes employed mom, I've decided to find a place that the girls can continue to grow and thrive in. My oldest is in special ed and her teacher is absolutely fabulous, so it's been a very, very difficult choice.

BUT...we found a fabulous house near Katie from Moptop and it's close to Elaine and Kathy and even Heather is within an easy day trip. And the school is even better than the one we are at now. We'll never replace Lauren's teacher, but she's had four years of special intervention which I hope has given her a solid foundation. 

It's a small 3BR with a covered patio and a bit of a yard that's been Havanese tested and a RLH was successfully accomplished. Here are the photos that the property manager sent - too bad the truck is out front of the house - but at least it has a garage. The one at my house now was converted to a guest unit. 

Best of all the living areas are either tile or hardwood floors so I won't be cleaning carpets after every doggie mistake. eace: The kitchen is a pretty moss green - not the awful color in the photo. The painter arrives tomorrow to give the girls a fresh light colored room.

We move Saturday so wish us luck. I'll be offline from Saturday until Monday or Tuesday but they say once the phone is turned on, it's plug and play. Sure hope so. Going for two days without the forum is going to be pure torture!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*The girls' idea of hard work*

After packing one box today and then sneaking off to a friend's to go swimming, here was their idea of hard work. :frusty: Now you know why their grandparents are picking them up Saturday morning and dropping them off when I'm ready for them either Sunday or Monday. ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Good Luck and becareful. It looks great.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck with the move! The house looks great!

Ryan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lisa--good luck. As somebody who has moved from MI to PA to OH to CA, I know that moves are difficult. That being said, some moves are necessary, and many work out to be for the best.

I am glad you have forum friends where you are going. I occasionally visit Katie so I will let you know the next time we visit. And the East Bay (AKA Hav Party) is not too far away!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck Lisa-------I wish you the best!:hug: The house is really cute! I love the idea of no carpet surfaces to clean! I bet your daughter's will love it when they're all settled in!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa it looks like a great move for you and your family! Your new house is really pretty and the school sounds great. Best of luck to you over the weekend for the big move and many months to come in settling in. Great decision! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lisa- Your new house looks so pretty! The hardwood and tile floors will make things so much easier. Your dogs and your girls will really enjoy it. I hope you'll still be able to travel to some of the SF/Bay Area playdates! We all need our "MeMe fix" and really enjoy seeing you too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

The house looks great but:Cry:You are going to be missed:Cry:
Hope you will still come down to visit often!
Best wishes always! Good luck!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lisa, the house looks great. I know right where you are moving to and next time we go to Tahoe I will yell "HELLO"! Good luck!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, I love the house and you are going to love the floors. I think you will like starting over in a new place. I enjoy getting to fix things up and deciding what to keep and what to toss. Heck, we need to move so I will toss.  Your girls are already showing they are growing into smart women. My DD told her husband that she loves to clean, but she doesn't cook (she's smart). It's a good thing he does love it or they might starve. I hope you and the girls...and MeMe will be happy in the new home.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Lisa,
Good luck girl, we wish you the best, and hey I think that it is great that you will be closer I look forward to seeing more when we come out or if you come to Reno let me know. Maybe then we could hook up:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, good luck on the move! The house looks wonderful and I'm glad that you have things all set up in the new place.


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Good luck with your move. The house looks nice and I am glad you are positive about the school district. Kids adapt easily and I expect your girls will do just fine with the move, making new friends and starting a new school. Best wishes. -Cheryl-


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck with the move, the house looks really good. Now your girls are just beautiful.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck, Lisa. The house sure looks cute and having a Hav safe back yard is a real plus! BTW, your girls are adorable!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for your good wishes and positive thoughts everyone. I'd been looking for months before this one dropped out of the sky. I only signed the lease yesterday and we'll be gone three days later. No time for goodbyes for the girls' friends, last minute doctor/dentist appointments, getting complete copies of everyone's records. And I keep thinking of all the things I forgot to take the girls to while we lived here. I suppose second thoughts and worry is to be expected. We're only going to be two hours from here, so an easy trip back when needed.

I forgot to mention my biggest challenge - I moved into this house with a 14,000 lb. load and am determined to leave with 7,000 lbs. :frusty: We've tossed, sold or given away so much that I think I'm close. Best of all, I'm a pack rat when it comes to moving boxes, so I still even have the packing papers from my move 14 years ago and I've only had to buy a few boxes. Hooray for being recyclers!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The house looks great with nice sunlight coming in. I would love the harwood and tile. I think you'll be happy there! Good luck on the move, I hope everything goes smooth for you.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Lisa:

Good Luck with the move-and the house looks great-and tile/wood floors are to die for-LOL. I have carpet and am so hoping I can get rid of it and change to wood-will be thinking of you this weekend-just make sure in all the moving that MeMe is kept safe & secure-in the hussle & bussle of moving the doors can sometimes be left open & our dogs are great excape artist.

Pat


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lisa, 

Congratulations on finding such a nice place with a school system you like. Don't worry about all of the things you didn't do, you're close enough for day or weekend trips and may find you come back to see more of SF than you ever would have living there. What a plus that there will be forum friends nearby. 

Making a move and taking care of the million details is mind boggling. Good luck!!! And then enjoy your new place and yard!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*moving*

I moved from the SF Bay area 20 years ago. I thought I could never leave but it is amazing how quickly you adjust to a new house and community. You will love it..
Good luck

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lisa,

As uncomfortable as they are, there's something to be said for new beginnings. I love the new house. It's beautiful, clean and you'll have the convenience of the floors and the charm of a fireplace. Sounds like you're organized so it should go well. Let us know how you're doing when you have time.

BTW, the girls are adorable and obviously know how to pace themselves.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- Here's to new beginnings  The house looks great and I think it might be a good idea for the girls to spend sometime with the grandparents. I hope everything goes as well as it can this weekend. And the best part about a new place is figuring out where everything goes and organizing everything at once  I love that feeling!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, you know I wish you well. I can't wait to see the new place. Next time I visit Elaine for a puppy fix, I'll pop over to see your new abode! As much as I LOVE old houses there is something to be said for a newer one......less to fix as time goes by, like outdated wiring and pipes. 
Your new place is very light and bright and I hope you'll grow to love it. The Bay Area is only a couple of hours a way so it'll be a good day trip for you and the girls now and then.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The new house looks so bright and nice. I hope you have a great move and are happy, happy, happy! :juggle:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa~ Here's hoping everything goes smoothly with the move and you and the girls get settled in quickly!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa I will admit when I seen the title of this thread my heart skipped a beat thinking, “Is she moving to the east coast?” Yes the selfish side of me wants all our CA forum friends to move to the east coast LOL. Congrats on the new place, don’t work too hard this weekend and remember lift with knees not your back.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hope everything is going well Lisa!! It is going to be a lovely fresh start in a new home! Cant wait to hear updates!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh I'm so glad you're not going too far!

Although I'm sure it's hard to leave San Francisco, it sounds like there are many advantages to this move. You've already got a network of great friends living close by and the girls will adjust quickly to their new home and school.

Your new house is very cute. I think you're going to love the ease of the floors and the nice backyard for RLH.

Lisa, best of luck with your move and we'll see you, Lauren, Maya and MeMe at a future playdate!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lisa, wish you the best in your new lovely home! How nice that you will have Elaine, Katie, Kathy and Heather close by! Have a smooth move!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> Lisa,
> or if you come to Reno let me know. Maybe then we could hook up:biggrin1:


Reno??? What about an adult playdate in Reno? We could all meet at Petedge then go the Peppermill casino for dinner and whatever???????

We would be celebrating Lisa's new move and of course the fact we all have wonderful neezers!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Reno??? What about an adult playdate in Reno? We could all meet at Petedge then go the Peppermill casino for dinner and whatever???????
> 
> We would be celebrating Lisa's new move and of course the fact we all have wonderful neezers!!!


Count me in!! :whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - an adult play date? What are those? I would die to have some time to just be an adult. Makes the move almost worthwhile. :biggrin1: Let's plan a good date - I know we're busy the first weekend in August and you've got the Nationals...so find something that works for you and lets go for it. eace: OMG...I may just say heck with finishing packing - but darn that would mean I'd have to leave my computer behind and that wouldn't work at all...:doh:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Reno??? What about an adult playdate in Reno? We could all meet at Petedge then go the Peppermill casino for dinner and whatever???????
> 
> We would be celebrating Lisa's new move and of course the fact we all have wonderful neezers!!!


Great idea Kathy, just let me know when and I already know where :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck on your move. The new house looks great!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:Cry:

I just told Scout that his little MeMe girl is moving away......

But I'm sure we'll see you at a future Hav reunion or playdate or gathering! I love your new house - it looks great - I also noticed that you have no wall-to-wall carpets - perfect for a new puppy! (hint, hint) And you'll be so close to Katie and Elaine....who often have new puppies.... :wink:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how about a havanese community!*

Wouldn't it be fun to all live near each other...and the dog park was for havanese! My dogs would be ecstatic. And I wouldn't feel so strange for being so in love with my dogs.

Just bathed them and forgot to take a pic...sigh.

Congratulations. We have an only daughter and wish we lived in a neighborhood like your new one. I'm sure there will be lots of nice kids around to meet and play with.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin1: Lisa and Jane I think they have other plans :biggrin1:...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think you are right Sally. Seeing that picture makes me want to cry...Scout even remembered MeMe at the CHC playdate - it was so sweet.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:*Lisa,Lauren,Maya and Me-Me*:hug:
PS:biggrin1: Comet just told Oliver your news!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Sally! 

Sigh, I love those sweet ones of Scout and MeMe. I just can't believe he is about twice her size!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Breaker Breaker Good Buddy*

Okay, I know that's CB talk, but when a gal who's 5'4" can drive her first truck - 26-feet long, and manage to get home from a U-Haul 20 miles away without hitting anything and park it right next the curb...well shucks, even I'm impressed. :biggrin1: Thank goodness my movers will handle it from here. My neighbor use to drive 35-footers and I had her cell number and if I chickened out I was going to pull over and park the truck and wait until she got home later tonight to have her drive it the rest of the way. ound:ound:


I was going to get a picture with me in the cab, but figured your imaginations made much better Kodak moments!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lisa, good luck with the move, I hope all goes well. Best wishes for you in your new home; it looks and sounds perfect!

Your girls are adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- yikes to driving a truck like that. I did it ONCE and was removed from the seat when I took out a stop sign, I swear I didn't hear it!

For those of us not near Reno- can we send our pet edge wish lists?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda---"ROAD TRIP!!!!" :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa, you are a brave girl to drive a truck like that. I have a hard enough time trying to park my SUV. I'm sure you are excited and I hope you get settled quickly and enjoy your new home. I hope your babies don't have to be re-trained on potty and will love their yard. Good luck with everything this weekend.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Congratulations!!*

Lisa,

I am so thrilled that you will be in the Sacramento Area. I am looking forward to getting the human kids and furkids together. Im volunteering my husband to cook!!!

Sharon


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am soooo happy for you and your family.....

Your house is adorable - and you will still be close enough for plenty of East Bay puppy playdates!!!

Let us know when there is something happening up your way!!

Have a safe move....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks again everyone - I'm so tired of packing and only have a few hours left. I'll be signing off soon, so we'll "talk" with you again on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lisa, I hope everything goes smoothly! :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck Lisa! It is indeed exhausting to pack and move......and I do hope that you are all unpacked as soon as you can to relax and take it easy in your new home.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Good luck and drive carefully!:hug::wave:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Best to you Lisa! You're an amazing woman. I can't imagine trying to pack up my kids and move, basically on my own. My kids would also fit into the "pack one box and fall asleep or eat popcorn category."


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, I know you're offline already and in the middle of the move, but I just wanted to add my wishes for a smooth transition the rest of the way. 

I loved those pictures of the girls, and the mental image of you driving the truck. You go girl!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Best of luck with your move Lisa! Drive safe and take lots of breaks!

I love the new house, and speaking from experience, you'll love the flooring!

I've had no regrets about tiling my entire first floor. If you don't own a swiffer mop thingie, you might want to try one, they work pretty slick!

Beverlyeace:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lisa, I am late to this thread, you are likely at your new fabulous home. Good luck with settling in-- nice that you already HAV friends...


----------

